# Versatel [edit] ab!



## Camal (16 März 2008)

Hallo,
auf unerer Rechnung (Versatel) werden Verbindungen berechnet, die gar nicht zu stande gekommen sind, also nur ein "anklingeln". Sie meinten auf unsere Beschwerde hin, daß der Impuls trotzdem abgerechnet wird,weil er auf dem Vermittler oder der zentrale ankam! Finden wir hanhnbüchen.Seit wann werden denn Verbindungen berechnet,die gar nicht vorhanden waren?? Kannt ihr ein solches Vorgehen???
Wie kann man sich wehren,Bundesnetzagentur?
Gruß Camal


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel*

Macht die Telekom auch bei Verbindungen in "andere Netze".


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [ edit]  ab!*



> Versatel [ edit]  ab!


Meinst du etwa den Zuschlag von 0,20 Cent/Min. ?

Böse Abzocke!


----------



## Camal (16 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [ edit]  ab!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa den Zuschlag von 0,20 Cent/Min. ?
> 
> Böse Abzocke!


Ich meine, daß man für Gespräche, die nicht zustande kamen,was bezahlen muß! Geht ums Prinzip! War nicht in andere Netze, sondern auch zum gleichen Provider.
Camal


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [ edit]  ab!*

Leider dürfte aber der Nachweis, dass die Gespräche tatsächlich nicht zustande gekommen sind, praktisch schwer zu führen sein. Faxweichen/Anrufbeantworter z.B. können das Gespräch annehmen, und nach kurzer Zeit wieder trennen.

Gruß,
TSCN


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [ edit]  ab!*

Der Zuschlag ist für Verbindungen in andere Netze.
Du bist schon im anderen Netz bevor es beim Teilnehmer klingelt.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [ edit]  ab!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Zuschlag ist für Verbindungen in andere Netze.
> Du bist schon im anderen Netz bevor es beim Teilnehmer klingelt.


Kannst Du dies irgendwie belegen? IMHO ist diese Aussage Unsinn, und es gilt: keine Verbindung->keine Kosten. Ausnahme: Mobilfunkbetreiber haben versucht dies aufzuweichen, bisher aber bei gerichtlicher Überprüfung immer eine Abfuhr erhalten, siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telefo...eitsansage_bei_Anrufen_zu_Mobilfunkrufnummern

Ggfs. sollte vom Netzbetreiber eine Überprüfung gemäß §16 TKV angefordert werden. Ob es sich wegen Cent-Beträgen lohnt, so etwas durchzuziehen, steht aber auf einem anderen Stern.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*

Es handelt sich um "Durchleitungsgebühren".

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Tele...er-Telefonate-in-andere-Netze--/meldung/61387

Wurde verlängert bis Ende 2008.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um "Durchleitungsgebühren".


Und wo bitte steht, dass die *vor* Verbindungsaufbau anfallen?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*

Dutzendfach auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung.
Immer dann, wenn ich jemand in einem fremden Netz nicht erreicht habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dutzendfach auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung.


mit wieviel denn? 0,2Cent  pro Verbindung ?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*

Exakt.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*

Wie tauchen die denn auf dem EVN auf? 

Muß ich glatt mal testen.  Kommt bei mir so selten vor, dass mir das noch nie aufgefallen ist.
Arm wird man zwar als User nicht dabei und die Gesamtbilanz der DTAG dürfte das auch nicht retten, 
aber bedenklich wäre es vom  Prinzip her.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*

Ich habe keinen EVN sondern eine "detailierte" Rechnung.
Da ist unter "Verbindungen" aufgeführt

Zuschlag zu Verbindungen zu anderen Netzbetreibern  25 (Stck.)    0,04 (€)  (+ 19% Mwst.)


----------



## webwatcher (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*

Eine herzliche Bitte an die Gastposter. Legt euch bitte einen  Gastnick zu, damit man 
in etwa  noch verfolgen kann, wer was postet.

Wenn diesem Wunsch nicht entsprochen wird,  wandert der Thread in den
 anmeldepflichtigen Forenteil.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zuschlag zu Verbindungen zu anderen Netzbetreibern  25 (Stck.)    0,04 (€)  (+ 19% Mwst.)


Genauso wird dies meines Wissens nach ausgewiesen, wenn man insgesamt 25 Minuten zu Telefonanschlüssen anderer Netzbetreiber telefoniert hat. Sicher, dass es sich hier tatsächlich um Anrufversuche handelt, bei denen keine Verbindung zustande gekommen ist?


----------



## Kein_EVN (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*

korrigiert:


> *17* Zuschlag zu Verbindungen zu anderen Netzbetreibern 25 (Stck.) 0,04 (€) (+ 19% Mwst.)



Davor steht noch eine 17.
d.h. 16 x klingeln (keiner zuhause), 9 Minuten telefoniert.


----------



## Camal (17 März 2008)

*AW: Versatel [edit] ab!*

...aber bei uns ist es der gleiche Netzbetreiber.
Ist schon komisch. Klar, macht´s einen nicht arm, aber das Prinzip ist bedenklich.
Camal


----------

